

Snowden's Comment on Article About Himself (June 13, 2013) - gscott
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2013/06/top-national-security-experts-spying-program-doesnt-make-us-safer-and-spying-leaks-dont-harm-america.html#comment-1287922

======
gscott
Before this became well known
([http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=3411014](http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=3411014))
this is likely Snowden posting on an article about himself.

------
gasull
Likely, but we don't know for sure.

